# it backfire in my face



## unleashedtiger77 (Jan 27, 2014)

hi i am gonna try to make it sort i am been married for 16 years with two kids 13 boy and 7 old girl i have my one business so am a nice guys and a very good provider we have it all nice house car ,etc i love my wife , when we first met we talk it about my job and if i should open my own place and she really push me to go for it , after i open my places i worked hard and the hours didn't match my wife schedule she detention it later and i apologize for this busy time of my live when i came late from work she was always sleeping . now it Ben 9 years i change my hours to be more with my family .our sex life after was up and down now it Ben down to once a week and i am the nice guys who have to do every thing from giving feet massage asking for a kiss when i come home after work hurt so much when her answer i am busy so i stop asking or touching her . in begin of 2014 my wife after waking up tell me she have a dream of me cheating on here i have no idea where this coming from ? after she was not felling good for 20 day nothing happen and i didn't try if she say i am not feeling wheel i know its gonna be no .after this she came to me for making love and as usual was very good i don't know if she want me to star kiss her or what but she act weird . last weekend i tell her to close the Dore of the bedroom since we had guest and i was acting more Domitian role and she like it she want it more next morning :smthumbup: after it ben two knight she come back early to bed after me 15 minutes to day a talk to her at work and she sound very angry i don't know if i should try to kiss her after work or it gonna be a hell of weekend please help me


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

What sort of work do you do?


----------



## unleashedtiger77 (Jan 27, 2014)

i own two restaurant


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you should back off a bit and let her come to you.

Give her space sounds like she needs it.


----------



## unleashedtiger77 (Jan 27, 2014)

that s what i was doing for couple of weeks but she looked so sad when i ask her why she told me she gain a bit of weight and she cant lose it this was last weekend


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I find her accusing you of n afair interesting, can you expand on that?

It does seem very odd but do not do the whole waiting thing, if you have something on your mind then have the decency to just schedule some alone time and talk about it, do IC or MC if you feel you need professional help but waiting can show wrong signs that are not there!


----------

